# Audioquest USB cables



## PhoebeFairchild

Audioquest makes the Forrest, Cinnamon, Carbon, Coffee, and Diamond USB cables. I use a cheap generic USB Type A to Type B cable to connect my System76 Bonobo Professional to my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system. I am curious about purchasing an Audioquest USB cable, but I am a little bit skeptical about doing so. I read a review on Amazon in which a gentleman purchased an Audioquest Cinnamon 3m USB Type A to Type B cable and he used it with a PS Audio Gain Change DAC and headphone amplifier. He wrote that the differences were not subtle and he heard significant improvements in bass, mid range, and treble and he heard a cleaner sound while using the Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable. I know that USB is a digital cable and that bits are bits so I am a little hesitant about spending good money on something that won't produce any noticeable sound differences. Yet, I am intrigued.
   
  Does anyone here own any of these Audioquest USB cables? If so, then which one?
   
  Does it make any difference whatsoever in sound quality?
   
  What do you think? Amazon has a 30 day money back guarantee. I have returned products back to Amazon without any hassles. I am thinking about getting myself the Audioquest Forrest 3m USB Type A to Type B cable. It costs less $48.75 USD.
   
  Please do not turn this thread into a flame war about voodoo science if you are not predisposed to having an honest and intelligent conversation. Thank you.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I selected the Audioquest Cinnamon 3m USB Type A to Type B cable in my Amazon cart. I am still unsure whether to proceed with this order or not. I did some searches and I found a lot of highly charged debates about boutique USB cables.
   
  I use a cheap generic USB cable and I can hear constant drop outs and skips when I play my .FLAC files into my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system. I want to get rid of these drop outs and skips so my .FLAC files will play just like the original CDs in my CD player. I know that my generic USB cable is not shielded.
   
  I think that I will give it a risk free trial unless someone here replies with a definitive no with a conclusive answer.


----------



## pigmode

I can't speak for the AQ USB cables in particular, but it might be better to have a well shielded USB cable and not need it, than to need it and not have it. Sounds like a pain free audition, so no problems there.
   
  As for your drop outs, have you tried a different generic cable for verification? Could be a software problem.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

It's not a software problem. I use Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit and I installed DeaDBeef as my software music player and I set it up to enable bit-perfect playback. I tried different generic USB cables and I still get drop outs and skips when I play .FLAC files, but this happens when I am using my computer quite heavily while listening to music. When I am simply playing .FLAC files and I am not doing anything else, then the problem goes away for me.
   
  I'm still not sure if it is worth taking the risk of auditioning the Audioquest Cinnamon. There are so many boutique USB cables available that it is quite confusing. Cardas makes their Clear USB cable, but it is just too expensive.
   
  My budget is about $100 USD which I think is kind of insane for a USB cable. Otherwise, I am looking to buy more music or a pair of Grado SR-60i headphones as an alternative.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I can buy a used Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB Type A to Type B cable for $39.94 USD from Amazon in a few days from today. The regular MSRP is $68.75 USD. It contains 1.25 percent silver conductors and solid high-density polyethylene insulation and gold plated plugs with precision soldering. It looks like this is a good deal at under $50.00 USD, but I am still unsure if this will make any audible differences whatsoever.
   
  I am lowering my budget to $50 USD if I decide to buy a boutique USB cable after all.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I just placed my Amazon order. I should expect to receive my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable by the end of this week. I also ordered Bruce Springsteen's Wrecking Ball Special Edition CD and Hilary Hahn's Spectacular 3 CD albums.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Since this is a digital and used Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable, I am going to swap it out with my generic USB cable and I am going to listen carefully to some of my favorite music that I know was well mastered. I really want to know if this Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable makes any difference whatsoever other than build quality and cosmetic appearances. I figured that I have boutique and very expensive power cords and interconnects so why not try this Audioquest Cinnamon USB cable? This is the USB cable that connects my System76 Bonobo Professional to my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system so I figured that it must be an important cable well worth upgrading to a boutique brand like Audioquest. I read a lot of reviews and there is constant praise for the top of the line Audioquest Diamond USB cable so I figured that the Cinnamon must be pretty good even though it is not the top of the line Audioquest USB cable.
   
  I am going to post my listening impressions and I will post a full review after I have settled down with this cable.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

http://www.goodsound.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=278:audioquest-carbon-cinnamon-and-forest-usb-cables&catid=56:equipment-reviews&Itemid=37


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

REVIEW: Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB Type A to Type B cable
   
  I own a System76 Bonobo Professional laptop. Here are the hardware and software specifications:
   
  System76 Bonobo Professional:
 Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
 Ubuntu One with free 5 GB of storage
 17.3" Full HD LED Super Glossy Surface (1920 X 1080)
 Nvidia GeForce GTX 580M with 2.0 GB GDDR5 Video Memory
 2nd Generation Intel Core i7-2960XM Processor Extreme Edition (8 MB L3 Cache, 2.70 GHz)
 32 GB Dual Channel DDR3 SDRAM at 1333 MHz (4 X 8 GB)
 Dual 240 GB Intel 520 Cherryville SATA-III 6 GB/s Solid State Drives
 8X DVD+/- R/RW 4X +DL Super-Multi Drive
 Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 802.11 A/B/G/N Wireless LAN Module
 Bonobo Pro extra Lithium Polymer battery
 Standard Carrying Bag
 3 year LTD. Warranty and 3 year Technical Support
   
  I also own a Resolution Audio Opus 21 CD player, Power Centre, Extra Sources, and S30 power amplifier. I own the Ray Samuels Audio Emmeline HR-2 with OPA627BP operational amplifiers. I own a Balanced Power Technology BP. Jr II Ultra with custom BPT 9 gauge Litz power cord. I own the Cardas Golden Reference Power cord, Interconnects 0.5 meter RCA, DNM Reson RCA interconnects. I own a Sennheiser HD-650 headphone with stock cables and Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable.
   
  I listen to a wide variety of music including pop, rock, jazz, classical, opera, blues, folk, Celtic, and mostly female singers or bands.
   
  REVIEW:
   
  I took home an Audioquest Diamond Type A to Type B USB cable from my local authorized Audioquest dealer today. He let me borrow it for the rest of this week. I ordered an Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter Type A to Type B USB cable from Amazon and I expect it will be delivered to my home later this week. I plan to do a comparison review and I will update this thread when I get a chance to compare both of them. Previously, I used a generic Type A to Type B USB cable to connect my System76 Bonobo Professional to my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system. The generic USB cable sounded decent, but I realized that I have very expensive boutique cables connected to my home audio system and I thought it was the right time to upgrade to a boutique USB cable as I viewed this to be the weak link.
   
  The generic USB cable sounds pretty flat. It has limited dynamic range and it distorts the tonal balance by softening the bass while it rolls off the treble regions. The mid range sounds dull and lifeless and the sound stage is narrowly constricted. In short, the generic USB cable was choking the full performance of my home audio system.
 ​  The Audioquest Diamond USB cable information can be found here: http://www.audioquest.com/usb-digital-audio/diamond.
   
  It is an unbelievable USB cable. It uses a single AA battery to power the Audioquest Diamond USB cable so it does not need to be burned in for a significant period of time to sound its best. How does it sound? Amazing! Bass tightened up firmly and it sounds authoritative, punchy, and textures are quite vivid. The bass notes extend much deeper and they have more power and speed. Kick drums, high hats, snares, etc. sound much more vivid and they have an authoritative kick that gives the music a rock solid foundation. The mid range simply shines. It is like sitting in the first row of a concert. Gone is the distant veil and the haze from the generic USB cable. The Audioquest Diamond USB cable sharpens the focus of the mid range by adding layers of textures, details, and resolution without sounding edgy or hot. Clarity is the best word used to describe it. Everything sounds sharply focused and clear. Female singers sound fuller, richer, and more alluring as if she was singing right in front of me. Gone are the layers of haze and opacity from the generic USB cable. Imaging is precise and the sound stage sounds wider and deeper so that I can picture each musician and instrument in its proper place. Live recordings sound more real and authentic while pre-recorded songs sound much more vivid and clear. Treble is airy and extremely focused and clear. I can close my eyes and picture the dimensions of the sound stage perfectly and there is more air surrounding every singer and instrument. As I mentioned previously, the sound stage is full and airy with precision imaging so it makes the recording sound much more natural and effortless. Dynamics are definitely improved as the transitions from soft to loud sounds is more natural and the full dynamic range of the music is kept intact. Music sounds much more alive, natural, and real using the Audioquest Diamond USB cable for certain. I can listen to my music at lower volumes and come away more satisfied with every .FLAC file played.
   
  This Audioquest Diamond USB cable adds vividness, clarity, focus, and textures that were immediately lost when I replayed the same .FLAC files using the generic USB cable. No doubt about it. I am now convinced that the most important cable between a computer and a DAC is the digital cable that connects them. USB is a universal and convenient industry specification. All computers have USB 2.0 or Super Speed USB 3.0 ports. Most modern DACs come with a USB port for home or portable applications. At $649.00 USD for a 1.5 meter USB cable, I will not be able to afford the Audioquest Diamond USB cable anytime soon. However, I now know what is currently possible with a state of the art USB cable if you own a high end audio system at home.
   
  For those that will inevitably reply by stating that USB is a digital cable and all bits are the same, I urge you to find your local authorized Audioquest dealer and ask him or her to audition the Audioquest Diamond USB cable in your own home audio system for a week. Let your own ears be the judge. As for me, I am positively convinced that upgrading to the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable will be well worth the price that I paid which is less than $40 USD compared to using my generic USB cable. In fact, I will relegate that generic USB cable to connect computer accessories such as a multi-function ink jet printer, a digital camera, or an external hard disk drive. The Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable will be used to connect my System76 Bonobo Professional to my Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system exclusively when I receive delivery of it. In the meantime, I just can not wait to re-discover my music library consisting of .FLAC loss less audio files all over again using the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. Bravo to Audioquest for producing the state of the art USB cable for audiophiles!


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I use DeaDBeef with the ALSA audio plugin and I disabled ALSA resampling and I released the device when stopped to enable bit perfect playback in Ubuntu 11.10 64 bit.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Amazon notified me today that the US Postal Service should ship my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable this Saturday along with my Bruce Springsteen Wrecking Ball Special Edition CD. I should be able to compare the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB to the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cables this Saturday and I will post another review.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I just came home from visiting my main US post office. I took home my Amazon package. I got my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable and my Bruce Springsteen Wrecking Ball Special Edition CD album. It's way too early for me to post listening impressions of the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable yet, but it is nowhere near the fidelity of the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable that I still have on loan from my authorized Audioquest dealer. I have to return it to him tomorrow night. Right off the bat, the Cinnamon sounds slower and less harmonically rich than the Diamond. The build quality of both Audioquest USB cables is excellent particularly for the Diamond. I am going to write up a review comparing the generic USB cable, Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable, and Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable tomorrow. Another thing that I noticed is that the bass is deeper and darker as if it sounds more distant. In fact, the entire presentation sounds kind of like I am listening to my music in the middle of a fog. The Cinnamon does not have the 72 volt DBS and I purchased it as a used USB cable so I think that it will need some proper burn in time to break in unlike the Audioquest Diamond USB cable which requires no break in period at all. Finally, the treble seems to be softer and it lacks clarity. I think that I am going to have to spend a lot of time listening to the Cinnamon over the course of the next several weeks as it continues to break in gradually. I have not tested it against the generic USB cable and I will do that later tonight and I will post my listening impressions.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I wanted to post an update to this thread.
   
  As I wrote in my review of the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable, the generic cable sounds pretty lifeless with constricted dynamics, soft bass, and rolled off trebles and a narrow sound stage. It is a 3 meter long generic USB cable. I got it for free when I bought my Canon Pixma MX870 ink jet multi-function copier, printer, and scanner. I used this cable for several years. I know it extremely well. The only positive aspect about it is the fact that it increases the amount of volume for music. What I mean is that I leave my Ray Samuels Emmeline HR-2 headphone amplifier set at the 09:00 position regarding the volume control. Using the generic USB cable, the music is quite loud and it sounds distorted. I get skips and signal losses fairly regularly. I think it is due to the fact that it is a 3 meter USB cable and I do not have a powered USB connection between my System76 Bonobo Professional laptop's USB 2.0 port and the Resolution Audio Opus 21 Extra Sources box. So, the music plays unpredictably with regular skips, pauses, and total loss of signal. I got tired of this problem so I started to research high quality USB cables designed for high end audio applications.
   
  Audioquest always stood out from the competition. They advertise their complete panoply of products regularly in Stereophile, The Absolute Sound, and various other high end audio magazines on the Internet. So, I naturally went with them. I wrote up my full review of the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. It is by far the best USB cable that I have ever heard. It is truly state of the art technology and sound. It is shocking how unbelievably awesome this USB cable really is. I will regret having to return the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable to my local authorized Audioquest dealer tomorrow evening. It was truly revolutionary.
   
  The Audioquest Cinnamon is nowhere nearly as exemplary in terms of sonic performance or technology. Compared to the generic USB cable, the cinnamon seems to lower the volume of music by at least 3 decibels. This is merely my perception thus far. If I had to describe the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable in one word, then it would be satisfactory. Unlike the generic USB cable, I have been listening to my .FLAC loss less audio files for the past several hours and I have not experienced one problem whatsoever. There are no signal losses, pauses, skips, pops, clicks, or extraneous noises emanating from the cinnamon. It solved all of those deleterious problems. This is why I decided to buy it. Another choice word that I would ascribe to the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable is cohesive. All of my music without any single exception sounds more engaging, richer, fuller bodied, and tonally balanced. The bass is taut, deep, and punchy though it lacks the resolution to let textures seep through unadulterated. The mid range is clear, focused, layered, and deeper in expanse. Imaging is sharper and more delineated. I can picture every singer and instrument in the sound stage, but not with absolute precision and a palatable sense of air and space surrounding each sound in the music. The cinnamon unravels the spool of music commendably, but it lacks the resolution and detail to allow the music to be reproduced with effortless naturalness with fine nuances left out of the music. Treble sounds well extended with clarity, but they do not reveal the air surrounding every sound in the recording with holographic realism. The sound stage is markedly improved. Music sounds more layered in width and depth with better instrument separation and imaging, but this is surely not of reference caliber compared to the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. Dynamics sound unrestricted with effortless energy and elasticity so that the contrast between the softest and loudest sounds sound more natural, but it lacks action and bloom to capture the wide dynamic range of orchestral and chamber classical music. The cinnamon is a nice looking USB cable with excellent build quality and its fiery red color is looks adventurous to me. I can not help but to feel merely satisfied if not underwhelmed now that I have auditioned the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. The Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable is a reasonably priced and affordable option designed for demanding audio applications. It deserves an easy recommendation and praise and it can be a justified purchase for those looking to improve the critical digital connection between their computers and audio systems. I do not regret buying it as it neatly solved all of my problems with the generic USB cable in one fell swoop. In that sense, it is worth it for me. While my ears pang for the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable, my purse can not afford such an extravagant splurge, but I am grateful to have it for another day to audition in my high end audio system.
   
  If you are looking for a less expensive option, then Audioquest has their Forest 1.5 meter USB cable available. The only difference between the Forest and Cinnamon is that the latter has 1.25 percent of silver plating for the conductors.
   
  The lesson that I learned is that everything matters when building a high end audio system. I did not want to believe that a USB cable could solve all of my problems and it can still sound satisfactory to my ears, but I also can not believe that I listened to a generic USB cable that costs less than $3 USD to connect my very expensive laptop to my much more expensive high end audio system at home. The generic USB cable sounds terrible and it performs like a loser. The digital cable that connects your computer to your audio system is the most critical link that deserves careful auditions with a wide variety of manufacturer's products at various price points. For those that are still skeptical and believe that all bits sound exactly the same for digital cables including USB cables, then I suggest that you contact your local authorized Audioquest dealer and audition one of their products in your audio system.
   
  One day in the not too distant future, I will upgrade to the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. Having heard the state of the art USB cable from Audioquest, there is a sonic imprint in my memory that will not die and I will own it someday in the future. It is truly a superlative USB cable and the price is justified having auditioned it in my high end audio system at home. For now, the Audioquest Cinnamon satisfies my ears and it solved all of my problems associated with the generic USB cable at an affordable price point.
   
  Cables do matter. You decide what you can afford and start to audition the products that you are interested in.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Tonight, I will return the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable to my local authorized Audioquest dealer.
   
  In the meantime, I have been listening to the generic USB cable, Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable, and Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cables all night. The generic USB cable still produces signal losses, drop outs, distortions, skips, pops, clicks, beeps, etc. It is horrible. The cinnamon is a big improvement. Music sounds smoother, richer, and more natural. This is a USB cable that I can live with for quite some time. Bass sounds tight, deep, and rhythmic with plenty of impact. Mid range sounds full bodied, warm, clear, and natural. Female vocals sing with warmth, intimacy, and seduction. Treble sounds clear, extended, and smooth without the glaring bite of the generic USB cable. The sound stage is wide open, deeply penetrating, and layered with accurate imaging and a good sense of the atmosphere is captured of the entire song. Dynamics sound unfettered with smooth transients, natural decay of notes, and propulsive power swings between the softest and loudest sounds. Overall, the cinnamon satisfies my ears by smoothing out the rough spots and edges found on the generic USB cable and it makes the music sound much more natural and effortless. The Diamond takes everything to the zenith. Here, the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable is capable of making the music sound true, natural, and effortless. The difference between the cinnamon and diamond comes down to more of the great stuff and none of the weaknesses of the former in favor of the diamond. The diamond captures every nuance of the music with sparkling clarity with unbelievable realism. It is like listening to a live music concert at home. It is the absolute sound by which we judge our audio systems against live music. Indeed, the Audioquest Diamond is the gold standard by which we aspire to in our quest for audio nirvana, but few of us ever attain in our everyday lives. It gives me the clearest look inside the studio as if I were a member of the band. Someday I will own it. It is truly an exceptional USB cable. I wish that I could afford to buy it right now. I love the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable!


----------



## leeperry

Just get a Lacie Flatcable, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Nah, I will get the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable next year.


----------



## pigmode

I've wondered about the effects of USB cables--great review.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I don't have the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable in my home anymore. I do have the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable connected between my System76 Bonobo Professional laptop and my Resolution Audio Opus 21 Extra Sources box which is directly connected to the rest of my high end audio system at home. It has been a couple of days and I wanted to post some further listening impressions. Tonal balance has improved nicely with bass, mid range, and treble being reproduced in harmony. I definitely noticed that transients and leading edges have smoothed out quite a bit so that the music plays with greater ease and naturalness. Micro dynamics, resolution, and detail retrieval have improved nicely as well as I can hear finer nuances in my music with greater ease. Overall, the cinnamon is a much quieter USB cable compared to the generic USB cable and it produces a consistent signal with no drop outs, signal losses, pops, clicks, or grunge in the background. I bought it used so I have no idea how many hours of burn in time it has, but I am going to give it another week of listening to see if things continue to improve or if this is as far as it is going to go in terms of sound performance. As I wrote in my short reviews, the Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable is merely satisfactory. I would not call it a great USB cable compared to the top of the line Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable. I think that shortening the length down to 1.5 meters is critical so that no signal loss occurs with the USB 2.0 specification for audio applications. My generic USB cable is 3 meters long. Perhaps the best thing about the cinnamon is that it fixed my problems with the generic USB cable regarding pops, clicks, signal losses, drop outs, truncated bass and treble, and an audible hiss in the background that smeared the music. After listening to the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable, I am convinced that USB cables designed for audio applications can season the sound and they do fix problems compared to generic USB cables designed for computers such as hard drives, printers, digital cameras, digital video cameras, scanners, multi-format card readers, e-book readers, tablets, etc. I found the Audioquest website section covering their digital USB cables to be accurate. I also found the few professional reviews regarding the Audioquest Forest, Cinnamon, Carbon, Coffee, and Diamond USB cables to be accurate as well.
   
  I was once a skeptic when it concerned boutique cables especially digital cables. However, I have changed my mind and I now believe that high end audiophile cables for analog and digital audio applications do matter. They won't change the basic sound signature of your primary audio components, but they will help you to adjust the sound to achieve the exact sound that you want to listen to on a daily basis if you do your research and audition them in your home by working with your local authorized audio dealers. If you can not find one in your local area, then doing business with an authorized dealer who does his or her business on the Internet such as HeadRoom Corporation or any of the other Head-Fi sponsors is a good alternative solution. Auditioning high end cables is mandatory. There are simply too many available choices, materials, construction, and connection types along with proprietary technologies to consider during the research phase that make it impossible to determine if it will be the right fit for your audio system and your intended goals. You don't have to spend nearly as much as I have done so for my cabling, but the suggested range is between 5 - 15 percent of your total budget for cables. I usually find that buying the second from the top of the line for all of my audio components usually results in the best fit for my needs and budget. The second best is usually not far from the best in terms of sound performance and technology and it is usually priced at a much more affordable price. This has been my strategy for acquiring all of my components in my audio system. I know that I do not own anything that can be construed as the current generation of top of the line components, but I also know that I am not that far from the current generation top of the line components in each category either. This strikes me as being a good compromise and a good balance that works well for me.
   
  I can afford the current generation of top of the line audio components, but I have heard digital source components, headphone amplifiers, cables, DACs, and headphones along with earphones that meet that litmus test and I have not found them to be completely and categorically far superior in terms of all of the sound performance benchmarks that audiophiles, musicians, and music lovers use to assess and describe their audio systems. What I have found with current generation top of the line audio components is that they usually introduce a brand new proprietary technology or they particularly excel in one specific benchmark or two while they retain most of the sound performance or technologies of the second best audio components if you are viewing the product portfolio of any specific audio manufacturer or audio dealer.
   
  Yet, some audiophiles must always have the latest and greatest. Fortunately, I am not one such audiophile. My purse thanks me for that.


----------



## skamp

phoebefairchild said:


> I am convinced that USB cables designed for audio applications can season the sound and they do fix problems compared to generic USB cables designed for computers such as hard drives, printers, digital cameras, digital video cameras, scanners, multi-format card readers, e-book readers, tablets, etc.




If you believe a USB cable can alter digital sound (which is nothing but data), how can you trust they won't also alter the files in your USB hard drives and card readers, pictures in digital cameras and scanners, videos in camcorders, etc…?


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I haven't tried it yet. My LG DVD/CD burner drive, Seagate FreeAgent hard disk drive, Amazon Kindle 3G + Wi-Fi, Canon Pixma printer use the USB Type A to Micro B connection so I can not try my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB Type A to Type B cable to test it out. As for the rest of my USB devices, I have a Kingston DataTraveler HyperX 128 GB USB 3 thumb drive and an Ironkey 1 GB USB 2 thumb drive and they connect directly to my USB 2 and Super Speed USB 3 port and hub respectively. My ASUS EEE Pad Transformer tablet uses a proprietary USB 2 cable with a special 50 pin DIN connector. Only my Resolution Audio Opus 21 Extra Sources box has a standard USB 2 Type B connection.
   
  I wish I could tell you the answer to your question, but I don't plan to buy another Audioquest USB Type A to Micro B cable anytime soon either.
   
  I say that you might want to audition an Audioquest USB cable in your audio system to listen for yourself. Let your ears decide if there is any merit or not. My reviews and opinions have not convinced you. Form your own opinions by auditioning an Audioquest or other boutique USB cable for yourself.


----------



## skamp

My question was, do you trust generic USB cables with your non-audio (i.e. data) appliances? If so, why? Have you noticed any kind of alteration of the files in your USB hard drive when using its stock cable? What makes the difference between USB Audio and USB data?

What's more, aren't you worried that the expensive USB cable that alters audio, would also alter your data, when that's the last thing you want to happen with, say, a USB hard drive?

If you can't answer that either, I'll leave it at that.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I'll work with you to answer your questions.
   
  All of my non-audio USB devices use the standard manufacturer's supplied USB 2.0 Type A to Micro B cables. I have not experienced any errors in reading, writing, deleting, copying data as far I can tell.
   
  I think that the best way to answer your more pressing question is to view the fact that Audioquest designed their Forest, Cinnamon, Carbon, Coffee, and Diamond USB cables for audio applications. You will have to defer to them by contacting them directly to get further information which is relevant to answering your questions. I am not an Audioquest employee or authorized dealer. From my standpoint to answer your questions, I have no way to connect my Audioquest Cinnamon to my non-audio USB devices as I stated earlier. So I can not directly answer that specific question of yours until I acquire an Audioquest USB Type A to Micro B cable which I have no plans of doing so in the near future. So, I have no way of verifying if the cinnamon alters the data for my non-audio USB devices. Audioquest designed their digital USB cables to address audio applications at various price points and performance benchmarks. You have to view these as digital USB audio cables if that misnomer makes any sense. If you visit the Audioquest website to learn more about their materials, construction, and technologies, then you will discover that they are indeed designed for audio applications and they should be used in audio systems for both portable and home usage scenarios. In that sense, I have done the best that I could manage to write an honest review and to share my opinions regarding what I have experienced with regard to my generic USB cable, Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable, and Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable within the context of my high end audio system at home. Again, I am not able to connect these USB 2.0 Type A to Type B cables to the rest of my non-audio USB devices in my bedroom so I can not verify if they alter the data being transmitted to and fro for non-audio applications. You must come to accept this as a legitimate limitation given my particular situation.
   
  I wish that I could answer your questions, but I don't have the appropriate Audioquest USB 2.0 Type A to Micro B cables at the moment to connect my non-audio devices to verify if they alter the data on my System76 Bonobo Professional laptop with its dual Intel 520 Cherryville 240 gigabyte SSDs, Seagate FreeAgent Desk 1.5 terabyte USB 2 external hard disk drive, or my LG DVD/CD burner external USB 2 optical drive along with my Canon Pixma ink-jet multi-function copier, scanner, and color printer.
   
  I think the key is to view the Audioquest Cinnamon and Diamond USB 2.0 Type A to Type B 1.5 meter cables as genuine audio cables and they should be viewed as audio accessories designed to improve the sound quality when connected between a computer and an audio system that has a DAC with a USB 2.0 Type B port. The same is true for their Type A to Micro B USB cables for the appropriate DACs and USB 2.0 Micro B port. If we agree to view these Audioquest USB cables as legitimate audio cables and accessories that do improve the sound quality of the audio system as a whole, then I think it would be more helpful to have a protracted discussion on these terms instead of viewing them as merely digital cables.
   
  I have not heard every type of digital cable on the market. I do not think that all digital cables sound identical. Remember, I used to be skeptical that these two Audioquest USB cables would make any differences, but I did audition the Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable and I now own the Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable. Both fixed my problems with the generic USB cable in the context of my audio system. That is how I presented my opinions and how I wrote my reviews.
   
  I hope that I am not rambling, but I am taking painstaking measures to answer your questions with the appropriate level of context and detail.


----------



## Stormfriend

I just wanted to add that I've been using a freebie USB cable for a while now with what looks like a ferrite ring at the far end and it works really well.  I figured I could risk £100 on something as uncertain as a USB cable and replaced it yesterday with an Audioquest Carbon of comparable length (0.75m).  First impressions are, well, its worse...  The Carbon lacks the airiness and spaciousness of the original cable and dynamics feel constrained.  On the other hand the timing and expressiveness do seem better, but that may just be because the large change in presentation has changed the way I'm listening to the music.  I had to turn the volume down when I first plugged in the Carbon as it gave me a splitting headache, but the Carbon works better at lower volumes than the old cable.  Today I've turned it up a bit and it seems more listenable so hopefully it'll improve with time.  I've never returned anything to Amazon before but I guess there's a first time for everything - the Carbon needs to improve in short order if I'm going to keep it.
   
  Either way the cables sound very different, regardless of my original scepticism, so the Carbon proved that to me even if I do end up returning it.  The difference is equivalent to replacing the DAC, headphone amp or interconnects, all of which I've been experimenting with over the last 6 months.  Whether that's the cable itself or just the effects of burn-in I can't say yet though.  I'll give it a few more days and then swap back to the old cable to see how they compare.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Remember, I got my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB Type A to Type B cable for $39.94 USD because it is a used USB cable from Amazon's Warehouse Deals. The regular MSRP is $68.75 USD for an Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable. While I can afford it, I do not plan to purchase more Audioquest cables to connect my non-audio USB devices to see if it alters the data on my computer. The manufacturer supplied USB Type A to Micro B cables work fine and I have no data corruption or loss issues on my computer. I think that it is important for you Skamp to visit the Audioquest website to learn more about their products offered especially their Digital USB cables. All Audioquest USB cables use solid high density polyethelyne insulation which is not found with generic USB cables. Furthermore, the Audioquest Forest uses solid long grain copper conductors while the Cinnamon, Carbon, and Coffee use 1.25%, 5%, and 10% silver conductors respectively. Looking at the terminations, the Forest and Cinnamon use solid gold plated conductors while the Carbon, Coffee, and Diamond use direct silver plated conductors. Finally, the Coffee and Diamond use the patented Audioquest 72v Dialectric Bias System and the Diamond uses 100 percent solid perfect surface silver conductors exclusively. These materials, construction, and patented technologies do not exist with generic USB cables and they were specifically designed by Audioquest to maximize the sound performance of audio systems that use the ubiquitous USB 2.0 standard to connect a computer to an audio system at home or in a portable audio system on the go.
   
  You will need to make your own decision to contact an authorized Audioquest dealer and audition the Forest, Cinnamon, Carbon, Coffee, or Diamond USB cable of your choice in your audio system and let your own ears make the decision for you.
   
  This is a one sided discussion that is of very little use or help to the rest of the community. I am sorry to say that, but that is my firm opinion.
   
  Are you willing to audition an Audioquest cable of your choice in the near future Skamp?
   
  Where is this discussion really going between you Skamp and me?
   
  What value am I to derive from this discussion by laboring to elucidate why I think that Audioquest Cinnamon and Diamond USB cables sound superior compared to generic USB cables other than to share my findings and opinions with the community?
   
  Reserve your skepticism and just audition an Audioquest cable of your choice from an authorized Audioquest dealer with a money back guarantee refund policy. Amazon is an authorized Audioquest reseller. They offer an unconditional 30 day money back guarantee refund policy for nearly all of the products that they sell online. I will not be returning my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable anytime soon because I have auditioned them in my high end audio system at home and I do hear the incredible value that this Cinnamon provides. In fact, I plan to get myself the Diamond 1.5 meter USB 2.0 Type A to Type B cable sometime next year because I truly believe it is worth the cost after having auditioned it in my high end audio system at home for nearly one full week. It is an exceptional, cutting edge, state of the art USB cable designed for high end audio systems like mine which I list in my community profile. The cost is $649 USD for a 1.5 meter Diamond USB cable. It is expensive. Most people will not be able to afford it. However, I did spend $7,500 USD for my complete Resolution Audio Opus 21 music system and my CD player, Power Centre, DAC, and Extra Sources boxes cost $5,000 USD. I can justify the addition of the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable in my high end audio system at home.
   
  I never wrote anything to devalue your enjoyment of this hobby. If you choose to view digital USB cables as bits are bits and all zeros and ones are exactly identical, then that is your opinion and I respect it. I used to think the same thing myself and I wrote my skepticism and suspicions before I decided to audition the Audioquest Cinnamon and Diamond USB cables. Now, I have learned an important lesson that furthers my enjoyment of this hobby.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

Amazon has a 30 day money back guarantee. I would implore you to give it at least one week of burn in time before you come to your final decision. Remember, only the Audioquest Coffee and Diamond have the patented 72v Dialectric Bias System which greatly reduces the need for burn-in time because it uses a single AA battery to provide a continuous electrical charge so that it saturates and polarizes the molecules in the insulation. Without this patented DBS, both you and I will have to patiently wait for the Audioquest Cinnamon and Carbon USB cables to burn in gradually over time.
   
  If you would please oblige the rest of the community with a follow up post to this thread including your final decision, then that will be most appreciated. Not many people have auditioned or purchased the Audioquest Forest, Cinnamon, Carbon, Coffee, or Diamond USB cables or the rest of the Audioquest product portfolio according to my searches within this community. There is a dearth of knowledge that we can provide to the community to educate them about the benefits of considering an Audioquest product in their audio systems worldwide.
  Quote: 





stormfriend said:


> I just wanted to add that I've been using a freebie USB cable for a while now with what looks like a ferrite ring at the far end and it works really well.  I figured I could risk £100 on something as uncertain as a USB cable and replaced it yesterday with an Audioquest Carbon of comparable length (0.75m).  First impressions are, well, its worse...  The Carbon lacks the airiness and spaciousness of the original cable and dynamics feel constrained.  On the other hand the timing and expressiveness do seem better, but that may just be because the large change in presentation has changed the way I'm listening to the music.  I had to turn the volume down when I first plugged in the Carbon as it gave me a splitting headache, but the Carbon works better at lower volumes than the old cable.  Today I've turned it up a bit and it seems more listenable so hopefully it'll improve with time.  I've never returned anything to Amazon before but I guess there's a first time for everything - the Carbon needs to improve in short order if I'm going to keep it.
> 
> Either way the cables sound very different, regardless of my original scepticism, so the Carbon proved that to me even if I do end up returning it.  The difference is equivalent to replacing the DAC, headphone amp or interconnects, all of which I've been experimenting with over the last 6 months.  Whether that's the cable itself or just the effects of burn-in I can't say yet though.  I'll give it a few more days and then swap back to the old cable to see how they compare.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

My authorized Audioquest dealer told me that the Diamond and Coffee USB cables do not need more than 20 minutes of break-in to sound their best because of the patented Audioquest DBS. I found that he told me the truth when I auditioned the top of the line Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable last week.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

I did report that my Audioquest Cinnamon 1.5 meter USB cable seemed to lower the volume by 3 decibels when I first connected it between my System76 Bonobo Professional laptop and Resolution Audio Opus 21 Extra Sources box. I still find that this is true after listening to this USB cable for the past few days. The generic USB cable is noticeably louder in the context of my audio system, but it sounds much worse. The cinnamon reproduces a noticeably better quality sound at lower volumes. Turning up the volume on my Ray Samuels Audio Emmeline HR-2 headphone amplifier while using the cinnamon does seem to put a strain on the USB cable. I am not talking about signal loss or audio distortions, but I do experience a purer listening experience at lower volumes. What I am trying to do is burn in my Cinnamon USB cable as fast as possible so I just let DeaDBeef play through 291.00 gigabytes of .FLAC loss less audio files continuously through my audio system. I am also trying to burn in my like new in the box Sennheiser HD-650 headphones, Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable, and Cardas headphone replacement cable. I estimate that I should be done with the burn in period by the end of this month for my recently acquired audio components. The one thing that I am sure of is that I can hear subtle and minor improvements with each passing day. It's coming along nicely albeit slowly over time.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





phoebefairchild said:


> Amazon has a 30 day money back guarantee. I would implore you to give it at least one week of burn in time before you come to your final decision.
> 
> If you would please oblige the rest of the community with a follow up post to this thread including your final decision, then that will be most appreciated


 

 The Amazon 30-day money back guarantee appears to be new and unopened product only, which I didn't see before I bought the cable, so I may be better off returning the goods within 7 days to be covered by the EU distance selling rules.  Those only seem to exclude music, video and software from being opened as far as I can see (and obvious stuff like perishables etc).
   
  I'll write a review next week and the system will be playing 24/7 until then.


----------



## Stormfriend

Quote: 





phoebefairchild said:


> I am also trying to burn in my like new in the box Sennheiser HD-650 headphones, Moon Audio Blue Dragon cable, and Cardas headphone replacement cable. I estimate that I should be done with the burn in period by the end of this month for my recently acquired audio components. The one thing that I am sure of is that I can hear subtle and minor improvements with each passing day. It's coming along nicely albeit slowly over time.


 

 I have the HD800s with the Cardas replacement cable and although it took a long time for the Cardas to burn in, it was worth it.


----------



## PhoebeFairchild

If you wish to contact me through a private message, then do not send me hate mail. I received another rude private message from one of the respondents to this thread whom I shall leave unnamed and I have had enough. I shared my knowledge, opinions, and experiences with these Audioquest cables with the rest of this community and it does not warrant ad hominem attacks directed at me as a consequence. People are entitled to their opinions and there is a more refined and genteel manner to express disagreements that adults should have learned during the course of their younger years and I will engage with someone who has tact and who can show deference toward me. If this does not stop, then I will contact the administrators and moderators to get involved to resolve our issues. Remember, I am relatively new here. Head-Fi is supposed to be a welcoming community. If I discover more evidence to the contrary, then I will leave and I will warn my other family members and friends to stay away from this community. Besides, Head-Fi is a microcosm of the much larger audiophile community and the rest of the world enjoys listening to their music through proper loud speakers that cost much more than most people have spent on their entire headphone systems herein. Their opinions matter more to me.
   
  Cease and desist with the attacks.


----------



## ZappaMan

Good review - thzbks


----------



## music_man

I have a series of several Diamonds going into various filtering devices before into DAVE. It makes a nice difference. Is it worth $4,500 not really. The MSB select does not benefit from this go figure. Well, DAVE does not benefit like a $1,000 DAC either. However, going to spend that for a $1,000 DAC? Probably not. I think just a Diamond straight into anything is perhaps the best sounding cable. It is TAS current reference. If you can deal with a Meter or less the price is certainly not unheard of IMO. I have a Siltech or something that is magnitudes more money but not as good.

Honestly though here is what I would do. USB is not a friend of ours okay. So take that USB and change it to Toslink or Coax with your choice of a myriad of converters at all price points. A little Secret, one of those $25 DAC boxes off Ebay will do this for you. I do not mean any fancy one just something that says DAC. Has USB,TOS and Coax. Most of those should do it. Like the one Radio Shack used to sell in their stores. Then you could very nicely use both cables in Carbon from AQ and get better sound than a Diamond USB.


----------



## John E

BRAVO!  
*PhoebeFairchild*


----------



## allhifi

skamp said:


> If you believe a USB cable can alter digital sound (which is nothing but data), how can you trust they won't also alter the files in your USB hard drives and card readers, pictures in digital cameras and scanners, videos in camcorders, etc…?



Stank: Pure genius. Where did you gain such insight -and inspiration for that most telling profile pic ?

pj


----------



## chesebert (May 5, 2019)

I think why some USB cables "sound" different/better than generic is the way the ground and power cables are arranged and shielded. In terms of data, the USB protocol, including voltage difference for 0 and 1, the error correction and data buffer on the DAC side are fairly fool proof. So long as the USB standard is adhered to, the data should be perfect regardless of cable.

However, unlike computer equipment which is substantially digital, DAC has extensive analog section that relies on clean power and ground plane within the DAC for optimal performance. A badly designed DAC may be affected by the noise in the power and ground of the USB cable. Given PC is generally very noisy, the noise is typically carried on the power/ground plane of the USB cable.

I think the goal many of these "audiophile" USB cable is trying to accomplish is to isolate the power and ground from each other and from the twisted pair that carry the data. However, I query whether isolating various conductors in the USB cable can achieve the desired goal of providing clean power to the USB module inside the DAC and ensure DAC voltage and ground planes are not contaminated with noise from PC.

I use good quality generic shielded USB cable and ifi USB in the middle to lift the ground and to provide a separate source of power on the USB cable. My EE background is probably what's preventing me from spending the money on more expensive USB cables without someone explaining to me how power/ground problems can be solved by a more expensive USB cable as opposed to an active device.

Also, USB cable should be as short as possible to reduce potential noise - this is not like coax where there can be potential reflection if certain physical properties of the cable (length, material and connector) are not perfect.


----------



## stuck limo (Aug 3, 2019)

It appears I got a bum Audioquest Coffee cable from Ebay. When I plug it in, it doesn't get recognized by my devices or computer. The DBS works, according to the LED light. But so far, any equipment I've plugged it into hasn't recognized it. I'm going to try one last ditch effort and try to hook my printer to my PC with it before I call it a wash. I did get it used on Ebay from a guy who couldn't guarantee if it worked or not (only that the DBS system was charged) for $100 (vs the normal $329). There is some sticky residue on the outside of the cable (which is why I got it so cheap) but I can't imagine that messing with anything internally.

Is there a trick to getting this cable to work or did I just get a broken cable?


----------



## simon740

Hello,

anybody use this usb-c cable  https://www.audioquest.com/cables/digital-cables/usb-b-to-usb-c/usb-b-to-c-cinnamon with DAC?

regards,
Simon


----------



## schmittdog

PhoebeFairchild said:


> Nah, I will get the Audioquest Diamond 1.5 meter USB cable next year.


I know I’m new to this but I had the Cinnamon in my car, upgraded to the Carbon and I can turn it up tremendously with very little fatigue. My wife didn’t want me to spend $700 on the Diamond but now after the Carbon, I’m like darn I wish I would have! 😂💯 I hope you got the Diamond tho, if so are you still using it? If not, did you find a better cable?


----------



## schmittdog

simon740 said:


> Hello,
> 
> anybody use this usb-c cable  https://www.audioquest.com/cables/digital-cables/usb-b-to-usb-c/usb-b-to-c-cinnamon with DAC?
> 
> ...


I did have a Cinnamon connected to my iPhone in my car. Upgraded to the Carbon tho.


----------



## wirefriend

chesebert said:


> I think why some USB cables "sound" different/better than generic is the way the ground and power cables are arranged and shielded. In terms of data, the USB protocol, including voltage difference for 0 and 1, the error correction and data buffer on the DAC side are fairly fool proof. So long as the USB standard is adhered to, the data should be perfect regardless of cable.


I have heard that the USB Audio protocol doesn't include any error correction and it is why the quality of the cables do matter.
Do you have any references to any error correction algorithms used DACs?


----------



## chesebert

wirefriend said:


> I have heard that the USB Audio protocol doesn't include any error correction and it is why the quality of the cables do matter.
> Do you have any references to any error correction algorithms used DACs?


I could be wrong but I remember reading async/bulk/control transfer carry CRC. It’s only isochronous that does not have CRC.


----------



## wirefriend

chesebert said:


> I could be wrong but I remember reading async/bulk/control transfer carry CRC. It’s only isochronous that does not have CRC.


No, isochronous transfer has CRC included in transmission.
USB Audio uses isochronous transfer.
CRC in USB Audio is ignored by DAC as the specification doesn't provide any way to signal problems back to the sender.
See:
https://www.edn.com/fundamentals-of-usb-audio/
"The data has a CRC as normal, but if the receiving side detects an error there is no resend mechanism."

This clearly explains why the quality of USB cables matter. And I can clearly hear it too.


----------



## chesebert

wirefriend said:


> No, isochronous transfer has CRC included in transmission.
> USB Audio uses isochronous transfer.
> CRC in USB Audio is ignored by DAC as the specification doesn't provide any way to signal problems back to the sender.
> See:
> ...


Why are you assuming all USB audio data is communicated by way of isochronous protocol rather than control transfer? Isn't the whole purpose of async is for dac to pull in data as needed in bulk and fill in the buffer in the dac, which data will then be reclocked out using the clock in the dac?


----------

